
Ichiro Suzuki's return to the Seattle Mariners won't resolve his internal battle - kevinwang
http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/22624561/ichiro-suzuki-return-seattle-mariners-resolve-internal-battle?sf183894966=1
======
keeganpoppen
that was magnificent. does a great job illuminating the dark side of the sort
of singular, compulsive pursuit of perfection that we tend to fetishize around
these parts... his path is certainly not one for the faint of heart.

~~~
pinewurst
I don’t even like baseball but that was an excellent article.

